# Honda snowblower commercial



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Neat Honda commercial from Honda Canada...if I did this right, just click on the image to play it (YouTube link)...


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Simple, yet effective advertising. I like it


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, short and to the point. Easy to stay focused on those.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes, yes it is time I own one. If only I won the lottery


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

Brilliant commercial.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

The guy kind of looks like Will Farrell!


----------

